# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 17-02: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 8 March 2017*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries:

*Table of Contents
*
Brother Emund - Sons of Guilliman

Myen'Tal - Upon the Anvil

​


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st: Brother Emund, Sons of Gulliman, 3pts.

Haha, when I first started reading your entry for the month, Brother Emund, I was really confused. But I laughed a lot as I read further and figured out what you were doing. Your entry this month was good, really good, Roberto is a true son of the Emperor:grin2:. Sons of Gulliman starts off humorous, and I like the interaction between the Eagle Warrior and Roberto, you really give your space marines some humanity. 

If it is alright with Dave, I would gladly take second place instead of a tie if no one else chooses to vote this time around. Upon the Anvil only nips at the heels of Sons of Gulliman, really because it's simply a straight up battle without much context, I really felt the word limit this month. 

Good work, see you next round:wink2:.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal... you are a true brother.

Can I just say that you decribe things very well and always cover unusual topics. I enjoy reading your stories. If no one else votes, I am happy at a draw!

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> If it is alright with Dave, I would gladly take second place instead of a tie if no one else chooses to vote this time around.


Far be it from me to force someone to win.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> Far be it from me to force someone to win.


Point taken:smile2:, I didn't think of it like that. Well, good luck to either of us. Maybe someone else will come in and vote and break the deadlock! 



> Myen'Tal... you are a true brother.
> 
> Can I just say that you decribe things very well and always cover unusual topics. I enjoy reading your stories. If no one else votes, I am happy at a draw!


:grin2:


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll try to read these before the deadline once I finish these reviews for this conference - deadline March 6th.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

jin said:


> I'll try to read these before the deadline once I finish these reviews for this conference - deadline March 6th.


Welcome to the fiction board, Jin :grin2:!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Myen'Tal wants second rather than a draw. Brother Emund wants a draw if no-one else votes. Gaaaahhhhh.

Only one solution:
1st: *Tzeentch*, the Great Conspirator, for making everything complex.
2nd: joint *Brother Emund* and *Myen'Tal

:wink2:
*


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

damn.
just remembered.
sunday here - i am checking them now.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

I liked both of them, as they were very different stories.
All things considered, and though late,
I would have to vote Myen'Tal first and Ehmund second.
The idea seems to be that the kids were living like orks, 
'if they just believe that it will work, then it will work'.
And, in the end for the kid who took the thing all the way,
it did work, in a way.
I hope that this works out for Tzeentch


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Myen'Tal wants second rather than a draw. Brother Emund wants a draw if no-one else votes. Gaaaahhhhh.
> 
> Only one solution:
> 1st: *Tzeentch*, the Great Conspirator, for making everything complex.
> ...


Damn those Tzeentch and their convoluted scheming ways...

.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

jin said:


> I liked both of them, as they were very different stories.
> All things considered, and though late,
> I would have to vote Myen'Tal first and Ehmund second.
> The idea seems to be that the kids were living like orks,
> ...


Always next time, Jin :smile2:. 



> Damn those Tzeentch and their convoluted scheming ways...


There's no denying the will of Tzeentch, we are all pawns of the Great Deciever>0.


----------

